# Foot controlled trolling motor



## Primo (Jun 10, 2015)

So I currently have a Tracker Grizzly 1448 and just mounted a bow mount trolling motor. Since the mount for the electric is straight and off to one side, the foot control moves from the deck center when the trolling motor is lifted or lowered. My plan was to screw the foot control into the deck in front of the pedestal seat but that appears impossible. My brother suggested an aluminum plate attached to the foot control bottom with velcro strips on it and the deck so at least I can secure it once at a fishing location. Has anyone run into a similar issue?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## HeavyHook (Jun 10, 2015)

If I am reading your post right I have the same problem. The foot control always has to move when lowering and raising the trolling motor for me. I just use grip tape on the bottom for when I am fishing.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 10, 2015)

Recessed tray for foot control.


----------



## Primo (Jun 10, 2015)

Recessed trays are nice but with the location of the motor, the steering cable would not allow for it which is my issue.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 10, 2015)

Primo said:


> Recessed trays are nice but with the location of the motor, the steering cable would not allow for it which is my issue.



Not sure I understand? Where ever you use the control now, you can't put the recess there?


----------



## Primo (Jun 12, 2015)

The control moves when the motor is raised and lowered from it's preferred location.


----------



## Blake. (Jun 27, 2015)

On my dads tracker 17 the foot control is not mounted. I prefer it this way. Its nice being Able to move it where I want. Never had any problems with it flopping out while towing or out on the water. Its pretty heavy.


----------



## sonny.barile (Jun 27, 2015)

How long is the cable?

I use a wireless so I can put my pedal anywhere. (This includes the bottom of the lake LOL)


----------

